# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Phantom

## JLC

The Phantom was  produced and proven genetic by Ralph Davis in 2005.  It is very similar to the Mystic and many believe them to be two different lines of the same morph.


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

